# Daily Blind leases in Arkansas?



## hoytslanger87 (Aug 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on a place in Arkansas that does self guided daily blind leases? Reason I ask is I have been doing a lot of google work and have found multiple blinds, but I would like to hear from people who can give first hand accounts. Feel free to pm also. 

Thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 5, 2015)

Contact Arkie 1 he can help you


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 5, 2015)

Day lease blinds get pounded about every day of the season,  for every success story on a day lease there 100 S o b (crying....geez, the censor won't even let me type s.o.b.) stories.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2015)

Daily lease = waste of money. What i have learned is that most day leases are usually in fields that do not have a year lease on them. These fields are generally sub par fields And like mentioned get pounded daily.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah I know it will be tough to find, I'll keep my eyes open. Might look into some private land places in some not so crowded states.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2015)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Yeah I know it will be tough to find, I'll keep my eyes open. Might look into some private land places in some not so crowded states.



Look in to surrounding states of Arkansas.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 5, 2015)

If your time during the season is flexible and you know how to call ducks,for the money that's a good option. when new birds are showing up daily, a day lease can be just as good as any.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm comfortable doing the self guided hunt that's all I've ever done really. Back in 2011 I hunting in a daily lease with some friends around Lodges corner, Ar. We did decent just really warm for late dec, but I don't remember the guy's name or any contact info so I'm looking for a new place.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Woods Savvy said:


> If your time during the season is flexible and you know how to call ducks,for the money that's a good option. when new birds are showing up daily, a day lease can be just as good as any.



Woods most of those day leases though are booked way ahead of time when you have no idea what the weather or birds are gonna be doing. Wouldn't you agree those places heavily rely on fresh ducks??


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 6, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Woods most of those day leases though are booked way ahead of time when you have no idea what the weather or birds are gonna be doing. Wouldn't you agree those places heavily rely on fresh ducks??[/QU
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. The only time we would hunt day a lease is the day before a big freeze, the day after a big rain..


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2015)

Woods Savvy said:


> rnelson5 said:
> 
> 
> > Woods most of those day leases though are booked way ahead of time when you have no idea what the weather or birds are gonna be doing. Wouldn't you agree those places heavily rely on fresh ducks??[/QU
> ...


----------



## dom (Aug 6, 2015)

daily lease is rough especially if there isnt a fresh wave of birds. 

some of the daily lease stuff rent for the whole year but fill in dates when nobody is coming to town. well nobody comes to town when there isnt a fresh wave of birds and everyone comes when the weather is right.....


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Woods Savvy said:


> rnelson5 said:
> 
> 
> > Woods most of those day leases though are booked way ahead of time when you have no idea what the weather or birds are gonna be doing. Wouldn't you agree those places heavily rely on fresh ducks??[/QU
> ...


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 6, 2015)

Its hard to plan a trip early and have succes,even if your paying top dollar.. If I had to plan a trip early I would go opening week or mid December. The hunting pressure out west has doubled in the last couple of years. The birds after Christmas act crazy and everything has to be perfect to have good hunts. It's not always about killing birds to have a great hunt and the older I get it seems to matter less.if you've never hunted in a flyway and seen thousands of ducks flying in the sky and do not have a lot of money to spend, a day lease is probably the best bet..


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 8, 2015)

Take a few more days and go hunt public land.....


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2015)

I went out there years ago to hunt a pit blind that we rented for a week. We did great the first day but even then we did not have new birds. The next morning everything was froze up. The guide we had kept telling us we were going to kill birds but it just did not happen the way he describe it. hunter were were spanking them in the river because it was open water. The bunch I was with and it was about ten of us would not move. I tried to get them to move south and they would not. I learned allot on that trip. First and foremost take your boat. Mud motor or out board take your boat. It will give you options that you may wish you had. If you are out there and not killing birds be ready to move with the birds. I knew where I could have killed birds in north east LA and MS but the folks I that were in my group would not move.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 8, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I went out there years ago to hunt a pit blind that we rented for a week. We did great the first day but even then we did not have new birds. The next morning everything was froze up. The guide we had kept telling us we were going to kill birds but it just did not happen the way he describe it. hunter were were spanking them in the river because it was open water. The bunch I was with and it was about ten of us would not move. I tried to get them to move south and they would not. I learned allot on that trip. First and foremost take your boat. Mud motor or out board take your boat. It will give you options that you may wish you had. If you are out there and not killing birds be ready to move with the birds. I knew where I could have killed birds in north east LA and MS but the folks I that were in my group would not move.


Thats when you find your self a new group of hunting friends!!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 8, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I went out there years ago to hunt a pit blind that we rented for a week. We did great the first day but even then we did not have new birds. The next morning everything was froze up. The guide we had kept telling us we were going to kill birds but it just did not happen the way he describe it. hunter were were spanking them in the river because it was open water. The bunch I was with and it was about ten of us would not move. I tried to get them to move south and they would not. I learned allot on that trip. First and foremost take your boat. Mud motor or out board take your boat. It will give you options that you may wish you had. If you are out there and not killing birds be ready to move with the birds. I knew where I could have killed birds in north east LA and MS but the folks I that were in my group would not move.




Em some hard heads rite there.   I would say behind the toilet paper, gun and shells  Rule number 4 would be always be prepared to pick up and reset, be prepared to move 400 yards or 400 miles what ever it takes.  Its that reason I just cant see leasing a piece of land out west be it for a day or a season.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Thats when you find your self a new group of hunting friends!!


 If my truck had not been in Georgia it would have been different story.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Em some hard heads rite there.   I would say behind the toilet paper, gun and shells  Rule number 4 would be always be prepared to pick up and reset, be prepared to move 400 yards or 400 miles what ever it takes.  Its that reason I just cant see leasing a piece of land out west be it for a day or a season.


I begged these guys and they had been at this place before and they would not move. I think that after the freeze we killed five birds. I never went anyplace with this bunch after this. This was my first and last trip with this bunch.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 9, 2015)

We used to lease a pit for the season around Jonesboro and I learned quick to call ahead and get a report. I've drove out there and killed 1 duck in 3 days and I've drove out and killed limits for 3 days. Charles petty lives out there now and does guided and unguided hunts. He leases a fair number of blinds and try's to keep his hunters on birds but if they ain't there your out of luck. Always had a couple contacts I could call to find somewhere to hunt if we didn't have the birds. Shoot me a PM if your interested in Charles #


----------



## Cole Henry (Aug 10, 2015)

Ive got a pit leased for 3 days in Jonesboro Ar this year in Jan. Getting drug along by some buddies who are much more experienced in duck hunting than me. I hope to have a good time and kill some different species than we get down here but man, these horror stories don't sound too fun lol.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cole Henry said:


> Ive got a pit leased for 3 days in Jonesboro Ar this year in Jan. Getting drug along by some buddies who are much more experienced in duck hunting than me. I hope to have a good time and kill some different species than we get down here but man, these horror stories don't sound too fun lol.



It is just mainly weather and pressure related. If it is froze up you are out of luck.... If it is old birds around and it gets hunted a lot you are out of luck..... On the other hand if the stars alogn and you hit a good weather front pushing new birds in it can be as easy as shooting fish in a barrel. It can be like that any where though.


----------



## Cole Henry (Aug 10, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> It is just mainly weather and pressure related. If it is froze up you are out of luck.... If it is old birds around and it gets hunted a lot you are out of luck..... On the other hand if the stars alogn and you hit a good weather front pushing new birds in it can be as easy as shooting fish in a barrel. It can be like that any where though.



I hear ya there.. We will see I am really looking forward to it though.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 14, 2015)

Cole Henry said:


> I hear ya there.. We will see I am really looking forward to it though.



I'd call before you leave. If it's froze up don't waste your gas. If you catch a thaw after it's been froze up for several days it can be the best duck hunting you've ever seen. The ducks will move back in after it's been frozen


----------

